# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  مابي قهوة مابي شاي ابي كلمة هاي

## *عاشقة المنتظر*

ممكن ترحيب يهز الارض

----------


## ليلاس

**
*





نًــوًرٍتٍيينآآ..]
*

----------


## ward roza <3

ياهلا فيكم خيتو عاشقة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## همسة ألم

يــــــــــــــاهلااااا بيكـ 

نورتي المكــــــــــــان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش

----------


## جنى الورود

_أهلاوسهلا أختي حياك_

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً ..
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفكـ لـٍ شًبَكَةٌ الْنًآصّرًةُ الْثَقًآفٍيْةُ
’,، فأهلاً بكـ عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاهـ في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بكـ قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدكـ ويطَيـِّب خـاطــركـ ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعكـ ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـكـ التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،

أُخّتُك ~ بًقَآيّـا حًنِيـْن ..*

----------

